# Graflex TLR 200?



## doobs (Mar 8, 2008)

I've noticed a "Graflex TLR model 200" on a local photo store's used equipment webpage. The thing's 75 bucks, and I've wanted a TLR for a while, though I can't find any information it. Any knoweledge would be helpful, and is this a good buy? I think I might walk up there and check it out later this afternoon.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 10, 2008)

The TLR is the Graflex 22. Pretty common, medium quality TLR. In good condition it will sell for max. $45.00. The $75.00 they are asking for it is too much, unless the camera is in really mint (as new) condition and comes with the original box and IB.


----------



## doobs (Mar 10, 2008)

I know it comes with a case and such. I'll still have to take a look at it.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2008)

I suggest making sure it is in good working condition before buying (same for any vintage camera).

Yashica TLRs are plentiful and very good picture takers.  Their last TLR model the 124G is an excellent camera with built-in meter.


----------



## JIP (Mar 10, 2008)

This page might help http://graflex.org/ and they have a section on the TLR http://graflex.org/graflex-22/ or this one http://graflex.org/ciro-flex/ .


----------



## doobs (Mar 10, 2008)

I was avidly looking for a Yashica 124G for sometime, but never found one locally.

And I really never was a fan of eBay, but I might have to use it for once.


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you tried camera shows?  There's one in San Jose in June if that's
not too far for you.  There may also be camera shows in Sacramento.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 10, 2008)

Ebay, Doobs.  Ebay.


----------



## doobs (Mar 15, 2008)

Aaah, I am so out of touch.
I have really, never used eBay.

There are some photo trade/swap/shows/etc. but they come around every once in a long time.

San Jose is quite a drive, however. 2+ hours.


----------

